# A couple of early WIP's



## Dunluchyn (Oct 15, 2012)

These are the raw pics of 3 which I plan to do some work on...one for my Tree Series, the other two just sort of WANT to go somewhere. What my eye sees and what comes out can end up being different. However, I like to work with the raw...stay tuned and thoughts/inspuiration will be listened to and appreciated


----------



## Potty (Oct 15, 2012)

I like the second one, you can make so many shapes out of it. The third one looks like the back end of a dog in heat.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2012)

Those are unique.

No. 2 looks very dark and totally simian
No. 3- great white in multi-multi layers

No.1- hmmm. Charley Brown's Christmas? (guess I'm not following)


----------



## Gumby (Oct 15, 2012)

I have to agree, that second one looks like a silverback gorilla.  You're right though, these are begging to be something and I look forward to seeing what comes out.


----------



## HKayG (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you do with the second one!


----------



## Dunluchyn (Oct 16, 2012)

#2 feels like it's itching to be a goblin...possibly not a nice one :nightmare:


----------



## Cran (Oct 16, 2012)

Dunluchyn said:


> #2 feels like it's itching to be a goblin...possibly not a nice one :nightmare:


So, a home-made Halloween e-card, then?


----------

